# exfoliating for sensitive skin



## kimmy (Aug 31, 2006)

my boyfriend constantly bitches about how he has "ugly" skin because he gets the occassional blemish (who doesn't, am i right?) it's so sad because he's so unhappy with it. i'm not sure why, since most of the time you can't even see them because they're hidden in the forest of facial hair he has hahaha! 

but anyways, he has terribly sensitive skin. he used to use Biore's exfoliating scrub (the green one with the little blue scrubbies) but he said he quit using it because it makes him break out. and that stuff, to me, is really mild. is there anything more mild he could use?

i use St. Ive's apricot scrub, and it works WONDERS. i was going to take him some, but if the Biore is too harsh for him, i can't imagine what the St. Ive's would do because the apricot scrub, to me at least, feels so much more harsh. but since most of it's ingredients are natural, would it still be worth a try?

annnd, currently he washes his face with just water (which doesn't work for him, especially after practices and shows because those stage lights make you sweat ALOT) so what products might he try as far as a daily face clearing regimen?

TIA!


----------



## nicemeka (Aug 31, 2006)

I what I found that is good for sensitive, is LUSh Angels on Bare Skin facial Cleanser and exfoliator. It's really nice, with all natural ingredients it has pieces of almond nuts in it that does the exfoliating, so you skin will be smooth.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 31, 2006)

St. Ives makes a Gentle Apricot scrub, it's not as harsh but its works wonders! Maybe exfoliate 2 or 3 times a week insted of every night?
when he does a pimple or two maybe he can use a spot treatment? 

Aveeno makes a great acne Foaming Cleanser. it's not harsh at all! i use it and love it! it's called Aveeno Clear Complexion Foaming Cleanser.

Dove is really good too! it's not harsh and it makes your skin so soft!  

Clean & clear is good too! 


sorry for all the links! it might help tho!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 31, 2006)

apricot scrubs are too harsh for everyone despite their skin type. your boyfriend needs a chemical exfoliant that is just left on the skin and washed off. no rubbing required. rubbing = stimulation = irritation = pre-existing blemishes coming to the surface. want a cheap and natural chemcial exfoliant? yoghurt! yep, plain yoghurt. put it on his face, leave it on for 5-10 mins and wash off. the lactic acid will eat away at the dead cells. it works awesome and it's gentle.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 2, 2006)

i love orgins modern friction 
its a gentle exfoliator and i have VERY sensitive skin
what you really want to look for in a good exfoliator is one thats not rough you want smooth beads beacuse using rough things like apricot shell will cut the skin and irritate it 

and thats bad for everybody esp sensitive skin types.


----------



## lara (Sep 2, 2006)

Get him onto a cleansing routine. For men I always suggest Nivea gentle cleansing gel with a chaser of Body Shop tea tree gel moisturiser. They're both very ungirly, work aces and don't smack of manscaping.
Does he drink enough water? If he's sweating a lot and not keeping his fluid up, the sweat settles on the skin and gets really funky with oil and dirt instead of being a more 'clean' sweat that swishes everything away.

Get those two things sorted, _then _see if he needs an exfoliant any stronger than a quick rub of his face after a shower with a clean, dry face towel.


----------



## bebs (Oct 24, 2006)

I have alot of skin problems, with my skin being way to sensitive (even dove soap makes my skin red and itchie for like an hour or two. www.basin.com I go to this place all the time and use there suger scrub on my body, and milk and honey soap and I love this stuff and swear by it. for exfoliating my face I use Murad AHA/BHA, for the zits I use clean and clear, persa-gel 10 and this makes them go away in a day or two (it is drying on your skin) <I also go over board and put it on the blemish morning before makeup and at night before bed and then always if I was my face sometime in the inbetween


----------

